# the worst pain: emotional or physical?!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

I'm completley and utterly depressed today. once again i'm sick which i guess isn't all that strange but... for the past 4 weeks every wednesday night i've woken up and had d, and it continues into thursday and then by friday i'm just extremley wiped out. i don't understand why its happening so often now, and on the same days!!! which really makes me wonder what is up. i haven't done anything differently and i've followed my diet restrictions carefully. i'm so frustrated right now- i basically have no control what so ever. last night after going to the bathroom for the millionth time i just layed in my bed crying... and i said out loud; what can i do, tell me what to do?! i'm not even sure who i was saying it too, i just felt so helpless! i think this is like the 15th day of school i've missed and i'm not even halfway through the year yet...my life can't go on like this but it just seems that whatever i do doesn't help in the least bit! i need some comforting thoughts so post back when u have time. thanx! ~ Claire ~


----------



## Eric Extreme (Jul 7, 2001)

Have you tried taking Immodium AD when you get an attack? When I get one I take 2 pills. It kicks in fully within 90 minutes and then I am good to go for 2 or 3 days. I do get side affects from Immodium (dry mouth,a lil uncomfortable in the tummy, but it very tolerable)Might want to give it a try. And if it does work play around with the dosage so you only take as much as your body needs.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

hey mist i saw a few of your post b4,but i cant remember what you have tried.I dont excactly have your problem so ill try with some advice that ive heard on the board.First ive heard daily calcium supplements work.And have you tried any antispasmatics.They might help. Now about your school.And this is only as a last resort.When people working get sick they go on dissability.Maybe you can see what your options are for home study.I had my daughter when i was in high school and i took home study while i was pregnant cause i was fainting all the time.I wouldnt recommend it till grduation cause you do need your social life,and being home all the time may make you more depressed,but maybe till you get your symptoms under control it can be an option.And at least your school work wont suffer. All the best Angel


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2001)

talk to yoor teachers. I diagonsed while i was in grade 11 and missed about 6 months of a ten year school year. let them know what going on and maybe ask if then can email you lessons from the classes you miss. if you talk to them they will probablly be more tolerant and understanding when you do miss class. with some work and patiencefor it all you'll do fine...keep hangin in there, we're all here for support...


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi misst, So sorry to hear about whats going on with you. I know what your going through. Im 25 and have had this since i was 12. IT SUCKS BIG TIME!!!!! I just started taking calcium caltrate 600 plus w/ vitamin D. I started it sat. So far so good! I haven't had one attack! Have you tried it? If not you ought to really try it. Check out the messages under "over the counter" Check out Lnape's messages. She has helped me. Well I hope everything gets better for you!







amygurl


----------



## EntyEnt (Dec 24, 2000)

I have had the same experience with Caltrate and would highly recommend it! Also to Claire (lovely name by the way), I know what you are going through. I think school was the hardest time for me as young boys in high school are not very friendly. Cant really comment on how supportive/nice girls are in those bathroom situations, but hopefully nicer then guys







Anyway keep in there, it does get better!Oh and to answer the question in the subject, I think dealing with the emotional aspects and the worrying about things is FAR worse then the physical aspects of this stuff. Kyle


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

It is very emotionally frustrating for me to see the havoc it has wracked on my fragile body and soul. I miss out on social opportuntives since I cannot go anywhere in the morning and I have watched my once toned healthy body waste itself. It's frustrating because you feel so out of control...


----------

